# Logitech diNovo Mini OK button broken?



## rmarier83 (Jan 25, 2008)

It started out with none of the keys or my touchpad working, I fixed that by reinstalling the rechargeable battery fixed everything except the OK button.

The OK button acts like the left mouse button, but just today that button stopped working completely (almost). The Function key buttons when you hold them down and press the OK button acts like the Right mouse button, so on this keyboard that still works for some odd reason, where the OK button by itself doesn't.

Here's a list of things I've tried to get it working again (I'm out of options now and thinking about getting it replaced/fixed/returned).
1. Reinstalling the battery on the back (tried like an extra 3 times)
2. Giving the OK button a little extra force in the pushing
3. Turning off/on the blue-tooth feature
4. Putting the Keyboard in LOCK, removing the battery, Unlocking the Keyboard, and then reinserting the battery.
5. Tried the other buttons on the touch pad that act like the OK button, they don't work either.
6. Function and the touch pad buttons also don't make the right mouse button click either.
7. Tried the other keys on the keyboard and they ALL work.
8. I got sick of failing electronics and punched a hole in the wall (well not really, but I'm almost getting there).:normal:

I purchased this off of Ebay, seller's ID name is: reforger.
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220367986563
Any ideas of what I should do, I'm at a complete loss. There's a warranty option available and I emailed the seller asking about that and the problem with the keyboard has already.


----------



## BonsoWonderDog (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi,

Was there no response to this thread? I am experiencing the exact same problems, sadly.

Appreciate any help.

Cheers.


----------



## irtanner (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi there
I have just read your thread as I have the same problem and tried a few things myself.
I know that it has been 5 months since you posted the problem but I thought that I would send my solution anyway.
I tried the mini on my laptop and it worked fine, although, it still did not work on my Media Center. 
I then plugged a USB mouse into the media center while the mini was still active and after a few seconds of the drivers automatically loading the mini suddenly worked.
I removed the USB mouse and the mini contiued to work correctly.
The Media Center must of lost the basic mouse drivers, maybe?
Hope this helps


----------

